# شركة طيبة المصرية تطلق أقوى حملة تسويقية عقارية الكترونية على شبكة الانترنت



## محمدعراقي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

لمزيد من المعلومات
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

